# How to wire Carpc to Chrysler Infinity amp



## draziw (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a 2002 and 2003 Chrysler 300M Specials that I want to install a CarPC into but want to keep the rest of the system. Basically for those who are not familiar with these systems, the car comes with 9 - 11 speakers.


Speakers:

ALL infinity sound systems have the following:

1 spatial imaging 2.5" midrange center speaker.
2 2.5" "Two Way" high/midrange sail speakers
2 6.5" Midrange low frequency front door speakers
2 6x9" (low frequency in the Infinity II setup, full range in the Infinity I)

Infinity II add's 2 2.5" midrange rear door speakers.


I can take any head unit that Chrysler has and include it into the system and have it work as long as I use the ones made for 2001 and up.

Now my question to the pros is this. My setup has a 7.1 sound onboard, its a
Zotac H77ITX-C-E ITX. Canbe seen at this location, http://zotacusa.com/specsheet/H77ITX-C-E.pdf,Bit of over kill I know but its going to be doing alot more then just audio or video. I'm contemplating using a front end like Centrafuse.

OK heres my question, do you think I can just wire up 3.5mm plugs to the so called speaker wires. actually I think its the amp wiring and have it work. With the CarPC I bought a 275W pwr supply which has remote amp turn on so as to avoid the thump thats associated with manual turn ons of the amp.

I'm also going to have an Zoom HD Radio in the mix. And thinking I could wire the RCA outputs to the line in on the MB. Have cable already.

OK people what problems am I going to run into, keeping in mind I don't really want to pull the factory amp and speakers out of the cars. I have upgraded the speakers in one with brand new 2 Ohm Infinity Reference speakers. And I'm not one to have my stereo up so loud that I could use the vibrations to propel my car down the road )


----------

